# 16 and suffering.



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

......


----------



## Lisa smee (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Rachel,Its horrible isn'nt it, you can feel really yuk and alone







. I gather your doing exams or have just finished them ? which is a very stressful time. Stress this is a big problem to the likes of us. Have you been diagnosed by a doctor? if not then find another doctor because there are alot of doctors who understand, you just have to find the right one for you. I know you want help straight away but you have to start by finding the right doctor who you are comfortable with. I can give you a list of suggestions from medication to counciling but its the doctor that needs to help you. I have got a book that i often read when my IBS is bad, I got it from Amazon....A complete guide to relief from Iffitable Bowel Syndrome by Christine P. Dancey and Susan Backhouse. but I please urge you to get properly diagnosed first.Keep in touch Lisa Smee


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am in the middle of doing my exams... two left. I haven't actually been diagnosed, I'm in the process of it, i've been taking Colofac which hasn't helped at all. So now my doctors told me to try Colpermin, so fingers crossed that works. He just said if it works then I don't need to go back to the doctors again, hasn't said anything about getting a proper diagnosis. My mum doesn't seem intrested either, she's too busy, so i've been going to the doctors without her and she doesn't really know what's going on. Rachel


----------



## holly1996 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm the same as you Rachel, for me everyday is a struggle, I am 15 years old and am also not quite sure why I am here but I feel I can't talk about my condition with my friends as they don't understand what I am going through. It can also be really embarrasing to talk about, I feel so lonely and have missed almost the whole year of school and have no social life anymore. I just don't know what to do and just need someone I can talk about this with who understands what we are going through.Holly


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Holly, have you been properly diagnosed? Are you taking any medication to try and help it? I haven't much of a social life either. It truly does suck. Are your family & friends being supportive? Or like my situation, do they not understand properly? I'm just trying to be positive and get through everyday one at a time.







Rachel.


----------



## holly1996 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I've been to the doctors and he diagnosed me with IBS so I am taking mebeverine and mint oil capsules but to be honest I don't think either are working. I haven't really told me friends about it but my family are being as supportive as they can but they just don't understand how horrible it is







I don't think people do understand properly unless they actually have to live with it. Have you missed a lot of school with it? I have and am falling behind terribly and am dreading that I might not manage any of my exams next year.I will try to take your advice and stay positive but sometimes it's just so hard.Keep in touch!Holly


----------



## Lisa smee (Jun 14, 2011)

Rachel23 said:


> I am in the middle of doing my exams... two left. I haven't actually been diagnosed, I'm in the process of it, i've been taking Colofac which hasn't helped at all. So now my doctors told me to try Colpermin, so fingers crossed that works. He just said if it works then I don't need to go back to the doctors again, hasn't said anything about getting a proper diagnosis. My mum doesn't seem intrested either, she's too busy, so i've been going to the doctors without her and she doesn't really know what's going on. Rachel


Hi, if you feel stressed at mo then thats not going to help, Perhaps keep a food diary to see if there is any pattern, also have you heard of rescue remady, Its herbal and very good for carming, health shops and boots supply it. Try and speak to your mum again, you are only young and its a very heavy time so support is needed, maybe find some information on IBS and ask your mum to read it with you.


----------



## Lisa smee (Jun 14, 2011)

holly1996 said:


> Well I've been to the doctors and he diagnosed me with IBS so I am taking mebeverine and mint oil capsules but to be honest I don't think either are working. I haven't really told me friends about it but my family are being as supportive as they can but they just don't understand how horrible it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Holly, read some of the information that I wrote for Rachel It may help.Lisa Smee


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lisa smee said:


> Hi, if you feel stressed at mo then thats not going to help, Perhaps keep a food diary to see if there is any pattern, also have you heard of rescue remady, Its herbal and very good for carming, health shops and boots supply it. Try and speak to your mum again, you are only young and its a very heavy time so support is needed, maybe find some information on IBS and ask your mum to read it with you.


I've tried keeping a food diary, but mum got worried because she saw it, and I don't eat much, I tried to explain that I was looking at what I eat that makes me feel ill but she tried to accuse me of having an eating disorder. I'll have a look if this Colpermin doesn't help. I'm sure my mum wouldn't have the time, makes her sound like a bad mum, but she's not, she's just busy.


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

holly1996 said:


> Well I've been to the doctors and he diagnosed me with IBS so I am taking mebeverine and mint oil capsules but to be honest I don't think either are working. I haven't really told me friends about it but my family are being as supportive as they can but they just don't understand how horrible it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't missed too much school with it... I don't have the pain much, just the sudden need for the toilet. You just gotta get on with your work at home if that's where it makes you feel more comfortable. Don't get stressed over them, as long as you try your best, then that's all yo can do. I missed a lot of school, not because of my illness tho.I understand how hard it is, but it's just learning to cope and understanding it all better,Rach


----------



## Lisa smee (Jun 14, 2011)

Rachel23 said:


> I've tried keeping a food diary, but mum got worried because she saw it, and I don't eat much, I tried to explain that I was looking at what I eat that makes me feel ill but she tried to accuse me of having an eating disorder. I'll have a look if this Colpermin doesn't help. I'm sure my mum wouldn't have the time, makes her sound like a bad mum, but she's not, she's just busy.


Your mum would want to help you, trust me.... please just speak to her....


----------



## holly1996 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information Lisa! And Rachel I am the same as you as my stomach isn't often that painful I just always have to go to the loo, especially when I am out doing something which is probably stress related. I agree with Lisa, try talking to your mum again. When I first went to the doctors he thought I had an eating disorder (which I don't) because I had lost so much weight so he told me not to keep a food diary incase I became obsessed. Now I have put most of my weight back on I am considering making a food diary. I am vegatarian and have also stopped eating dairy which has helped for me, but I think it is different for everyone. thanks! Holly


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lisa smee said:


> Your mum would want to help you, trust me.... please just speak to her....


She wouldn't. We have trust issues. I understand where your coming from, but... i just can't


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

holly1996 said:


> Thanks for the information Lisa! And Rachel I am the same as you as my stomach isn't often that painful I just always have to go to the loo, especially when I am out doing something which is probably stress related. I agree with Lisa, try talking to your mum again. When I first went to the doctors he thought I had an eating disorder (which I don't) because I had lost so much weight so he told me not to keep a food diary incase I became obsessed. Now I have put most of my weight back on I am considering making a food diary. I am vegatarian and have also stopped eating dairy which has helped for me, but I think it is different for everyone. thanks! Holly


I am also a vegiterian... and i simply couldn't live without dairy, but if it's helped you then I guess I could give it a try Rach.


----------



## holly1996 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well thats what I thought too but I still eat cheese and butter and you can get lots of milk alternitives. It might not work for you but it seems to be making my IBS slightly more manageable. Sorry to hear your family aren't being supportive







Holly


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

holly1996 said:


> Well thats what I thought too but I still eat cheese and butter and you can get lots of milk alternitives. It might not work for you but it seems to be making my IBS slightly more manageable. Sorry to hear your family aren't being supportive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may as well give it ago







before I said that I wasn't experiencing that much pain.. think I jinxed myself, I have had the most awful tummy ache for the last hour... could be food poisoning tho, as it is different to normal D: Nothing is going right!!:/ Rach


----------



## holly1996 (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor you!







hope you feel better soon, I'm sure it will all be ok and hopefully get better for both of us.


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

holly1996 said:


> Poor you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou, if you ever need a chat, feel free to e-mail me... [email protected] Rach.


----------



## holly1996 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, same to you my email is [email protected]


----------



## rar123 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey I'm new to this site and I've had IBS since I was13 and even now I'm still struggling to cope with it, it's taking over my life I'm 17 and just want a normal life any help would be grateful


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi i was just having a read at your post.. sounds like you could be good ibs buddies.. similar age and could have a good moan to one another.I had ibs when i was your age.. think it started with the stress of my exams.. luckily my school was good and let me do my exams in a separate room.. my teacher was very understanding, but was very embarrassing.Im 25 now, im sure i sound like a good fart, but ive been there... even now i have my really bad days.. i think i hate this, but i do have good and bad days.. my advice would be go back to the doctors and tell them how is affecting you.. you shouldn't have to live like this at such a young age.. ne way that what they get paid for.. so they should sort this out for the both of you..Take care both x


rar123 said:


> Hey I'm new to this site and I've had IBS since I was13 and even now I'm still struggling to cope with it, it's taking over my life I'm 17 and just want a normal life any help would be grateful


----------



## rar123 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank u for the advice I'll give it ago xxx


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> Hi i was just having a read at your post.. sounds like you could be good ibs buddies.. similar age and could have a good moan to one another.I had ibs when i was your age.. think it started with the stress of my exams.. luckily my school was good and let me do my exams in a separate room.. my teacher was very understanding, but was very embarrassing.Im 25 now, im sure i sound like a good fart, but ive been there... even now i have my really bad days.. i think i hate this, but i do have good and bad days.. my advice would be go back to the doctors and tell them how is affecting you.. you shouldn't have to live like this at such a young age.. ne way that what they get paid for.. so they should sort this out for the both of you..Take care both x


I tried getting permission to do my exams in another room, but they were determined not to let me. Said that I needed a doctors note, but as my doctor doesn't seem to care much it was hopeless. I will go back to my doctor.  He gave me some pills to take an hour before I eat, but I'm a typical teenager, I don't plan when I'm going to eat, I just eat when I'm hungry, so it's hopeless having pills that need to be taken a certain amount of time before eating. It really sucks.Thanks for your advice, Rachel.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was lucky i had a understanding teacher that noticed that i asked to use the toilet a lot... so she asked if there was a problem.. i got a bit upset and told her what was going on.. she arranged for me to do my exams in another room..What tablets did the doctor give you??I dont think you would have to eat much... maybe a piece of toast or a bit of fruit..


Rachel23 said:


> I tried getting permission to do my exams in another room, but they were determined not to let me. Said that I needed a doctors note, but as my doctor doesn't seem to care much it was hopeless. I will go back to my doctor.  He gave me some pills to take an hour before I eat, but I'm a typical teenager, I don't plan when I'm going to eat, I just eat when I'm hungry, so it's hopeless having pills that need to be taken a certain amount of time before eating. It really sucks.Thanks for your advice, Rachel.


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> I was lucky i had a understanding teacher that noticed that i asked to use the toilet a lot... so she asked if there was a problem.. i got a bit upset and told her what was going on.. she arranged for me to do my exams in another room..What tablets did the doctor give you??I dont think you would have to eat much... maybe a piece of toast or a bit of fruit..


He gave me Colofac and Colpermin. I don't know what they do, or what they're for really. Rachel


----------



## rar123 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you eat at 8 then wait 4 hours til u eat again then have something decent for your dinner but nothing fatty then wait 4 hours till you have your tea that should help keep your ibs under control and don't eat so much bread that can contribute to making you Ill try it. Hope this works for u as it does for me xxx


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

the tablets rachelColofac IBS Tablets are for effective relief of abdominal pain, cramps and wind associated with irritable bowel syndrome. Each tablet contains 135mg of mebeverine hydrochloride BP. COLPERMIN® capsules are uniquely designed to delay the release of the active peppermint oil until it has arrived in the lower bowel. Here the peppermint oil works to relax the muscles of the gastrointestinal tract, helping release trapped wind, soothing abdominal cramps, and helping re-establish normal bowel habits.Hope they work...!!!


rar123 said:


> If you eat at 8 then wait 4 hours til u eat again then have something decent for your dinner but nothing fatty then wait 4 hours till you have your tea that should help keep your ibs under control and don't eat so much bread that can contribute to making you Ill try it. Hope this works for u as it does for me xxx


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> the tablets rachelColofac IBS Tablets are for effective relief of abdominal pain, cramps and wind associated with irritable bowel syndrome. Each tablet contains 135mg of mebeverine hydrochloride BP. COLPERMIN® capsules are uniquely designed to delay the release of the active peppermint oil until it has arrived in the lower bowel. Here the peppermint oil works to relax the muscles of the gastrointestinal tract, helping release trapped wind, soothing abdominal cramps, and helping re-establish normal bowel habits.Hope they work...!!!


Ahh, thanks! makes me understand a lot more


----------



## Rachel23 (Jun 14, 2011)

rar123 said:


> If you eat at 8 then wait 4 hours til u eat again then have something decent for your dinner but nothing fatty then wait 4 hours till you have your tea that should help keep your ibs under control and don't eat so much bread that can contribute to making you Ill try it. Hope this works for u as it does for me xxx


Thanks, I'll give it a go!


----------

